# Floppy disk access



## balanga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does FreeBSD support floppy disk drives?

The reason I ask is that I need to power up an old IBM PS/2 Model 95 but there are startup errors and the original Reference Diskette has gone bad. Using a USB floppy drive I'm trying to find out if there are usable diskettes. Can I do this via FreeBSD?

Presumably if I can access the diskette, would I be able to format it using `mkfs.msdosfs`?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2017)

balanga said:


> Does FreeBSD support floppy disk drives?


fdc(4)



> Presumably if I can access the diskette, would I be able to format it using `mkfs.msdosfs`?


It works just like any other disk. If you happen to have the disk mounted don't forget to unmount it _before_ hitting the eject.


----------

